
Many cattle ranchers have declared war on Impossible Foods and Beyond Meat - mykowebhn
https://beta.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/08/25/veggie-burgers-were-living-an-idyllic-little-existence-then-they-got-caught-war-over-future-meat
======
luc4sdreyer
> Mississippi’s new law is sweeping: “Any food product containing cell-
> cultured animal tissue or plant-based or insect-based food shall not be
> labeled meat or as a meat product.”

I can see the argument for the plant-based case and maybe for the insect-based
case, but cell-cultured meat? I know that this is law was almost certainly
helped along by cattle lobbyists, but I'm trying to imagine a situation where
this is justified.

